# Abzocke CMSUBSCRIPTION



## FlyOnAir (21 Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,

Ich hab mit meinem Iphone im Internet bisschen rumgesurft. Und weiß selber nicht genau wie zum Teufel, aber ich hab irgendnen Link dort angeklickt der mich zu einer Pornoseite weitergeführt hat und PLÖTZLICH wie aus dem nichts wird aufeinmal ein Anruf betätigt bei irgendeiner Service-Nummer. Ich hab natürlich sofort abgebrochen, aber siehe zu spät !!-.-
Hab dann eine SMS erhalten wo drauf stand 4,99 EUR CMSUBSCRIPTION. Nun meine Frage wie kann ich das Abo kündigen und kann ich 4,99 EUR bei meinem Anbieter zurückerstatten. Falls euch das weiter hilft Anbieter hier: http://www.avcibase.de


Bitte um schnellstmögliche Antworten

DANKE IM VORRAUS


mfg


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

Selber machen:


> *Avcibase.de ist ein Angebot der:*
> 
> MMOCASH GmbH
> Zehnerstraße 37
> ...


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Wie finden manche den Einschalter zu ihrem PC, Eierfon oder sonstwas elektronischem ohne Blindenhund ...


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2012)

durch langes rumtatschen mit großen flachen Händchen...


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2012)

Du meinst wenn die einen "Tatsch"screen haben ...


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> durch langes rumtatschen mit großen flachen Händchen...
> 
> 
> Hippo schrieb:
> ...


 
Nur gut, dass es für Grobmotoriker (wie z. B. auch mich) nun auch immer mehr Tabletphones (Phone Tablet) gibt. Sieht bloß beim telefonieren ohne Headset blöd aus, so als würde man ein Buch ans Ohr halten.


----------

